
Where in the world is Richard Stallman - ginux
https://www.fsf.org/events/rms-speeches.html
======
no_protocol
Do you know if there is a prior events view of this calendar? I was recently
trying to look at Stallman's event history but couldn't find it in a minute or
so of searching so gave up.

